# Non-migrating dependents for 189 visa



## vigneshke (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a query. When I recently applied for 189 visa, there is a section where we need to enter details for "Non-migrating dependents". 

Can anyone please let me know what exactly the above term means? Also, do my family members come under "Non-migrating dependent" category? 

Thank you all.

Regards,
Vignesh.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

A non-migrating dependent is someone who depends on you financially (usually a spouse or child) but will not be moving with you to Australia. If you have a member of your family who falls into this category, then you would list them here. Note that anyone you list as a non-migrating dependent must still get health and police checks done.


----------



## vigneshke (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi ozbound,

Thank you very much for your reply. 

Do my parents come under the "Non-migrating dependent" category? They do not depend on my financially as they are pretty settled in India. 

Kind Regards,
Vignesh.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

vigneshke said:


> Hi ozbound,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> ...


If they are not dependent on you, then no.


----------



## vigneshke (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you very much for the reply, Ozbound. 

I am now filling up "Form - 1023 : Notification of Incorrect information". In this form, I can see a blank space for "Client number or file number issued to you by the department". Does this refer to my TRN number or this is different? 

Also, can you please suggest me a good explanation for providing incorrect information? I think I can come up with you few, however, your suggestion would help me a lot. 

Thank you very much, Ozbound.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

So you did list your parents as non-migrating dependents? That wasn't clear to me. 

Yes, submit form 1023 with your TRN.

Not sure what kind of suggestions you need for an explanation for listing them as non-migrating dependents. You made a mistake and you are trying to correct it.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

IF they would not be moving to Oz anytime in future better NOT list them as non-migrating dependents. 
As you might have to prove them as dependents and that has quite many conditions, and also need to go through pcc + meds.
So better don't list them as dependents, if done, you don't need to prove that.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

vigneshke said:


> Thank you very much for the reply, Ozbound.
> 
> I am now filling up "Form - 1023 : Notification of Incorrect information". In this form, I can see a blank space for "Client number or file number issued to you by the department". Does this refer to my TRN number or this is different?
> 
> ...


I'm confused. If you HAVE NOT submitted any incorrect information so far - what are saying in this form?
i think this form is onlt for those who applied already and have realised that the information ALREADY provided was wrong or incorrect. 
Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ashok magadum (Aug 12, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> A non-migrating dependent is someone who depends on you financially (usually a spouse or child) but will not be moving with you to Australia. If you have a member of your family who falls into this category, then you would list them here. Note that anyone you list as a non-migrating dependent must still get health and police checks done.


Hi,

I'm married and applying for 189.
Im planning to move alone to Oz till I get a job and later migrate my wife here. 

can I add her in "non-migrating dependent" option as of now and later apply for dependent Visa for her?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

You can if you wish but she will still need to complete medicals and PCC for your application. 

It will cost more to apply for a spouse vusa for her later and it will take between 8-12 months to be granted.


----------



## freebie (May 16, 2013)

Can anyone please guide me on non migrating dependents. i am plannning to put my parents for it.

What all documents are required from parents except medical and PCC? is marriage cert. required?

do they also check for any document, where my parents address should match with mine?

Plz plz plz reply. Its urgent.

Thanks


----------



## mawut (Jul 8, 2014)

Dear friends, my wife and non migration dependent did their medical in August last year. Now depart asked me to fill out form 1229. What does this meant, has anyone been ask to do this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2015)

mawut said:


> Dear friends, my wife and non migration dependent did their medical in August last year. Now depart asked me to fill out form 1229. What does this meant, has anyone been ask to do this?


Fill the form for all your dependent children below 18 years of age and as parents you have to sign on the fourth page. Additionally, the parent who is not migrating should provide a certified copy of passport or driving license along with this form.


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello friends,

I have a 189 visa and need some help with Spouse and Child Visa.
When I applied for my Visa, I haven't added anyone in the Non Migrating Dependent or Migrating Dependent. I was married with a 0.5 yr kid then. But, I was under the impression then that it would delay my processing and wife was working before maternity and financially not dependent on me. Also, my kid was not fully dependent on me as my wife was planning to start her job in couple of months.
Now, I am planning to move to Australia. But, before I move ahead, I just want to ensure that it won't be an issue if I apply for a Spouse Visa for my spouse and kid. Your inputs would really help to decide my course of action. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

scorpion.prakash said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have a 189 visa and need some help with Spouse and Child Visa.
> When I applied for my Visa, I haven't added anyone in the Non Migrating Dependent or Migrating Dependent. I was married with a 0.5 yr kid then. But, I was under the impression then that it would delay my processing and wife was working before maternity and financially not dependent on me. Also, my kid was not fully dependent on me as my wife was planning to start her job in couple of months.
> Now, I am planning to move to Australia. But, before I move ahead, I just want to ensure that it won't be an issue if I apply for a Spouse Visa for my spouse and kid. Your inputs would really help to decide my course of action. Thanks in advance for your help.


Did you actually make a false declaration on your 189 application? You should have indicated your marital status (as married) at that time, and if you are married, your spouse is automatically your dependent. Whether she is financially dependent on you or not is irrelevant.


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

dave85 said:


> Did you actually make a false declaration on your 189 application? You should have indicated your marital status (as married) at that time, and if you are married, your spouse is automatically your dependent. Whether she is financially dependent on you or not is irrelevant.


No Dave,
I have mentioned in my application that I am married and would like to add my wife for future application. I consulted one of my friends who had a PR and she suggested me to exclude them from application


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

scorpion.prakash said:


> No Dave,
> I have mentioned in my application that I am married and would like to add my wife for future application. I consulted one of my friends who had a PR and she suggested me to exclude them from application


All right, but did your wife and child complete medicals at that time? If you were married at the point of application, your wife and child must be included as either in "non-migrating" or "migrating". And medicals must also be cleared even as non-migrating dependent. You mentioned that you "haven't add anyone in the non-migrating dependent or migrating dependent".

Anyway, your friend is mistaken. If you had asked the forum members, we would say that including spouse and children as migrating is the way to go. There's 2 simple reasons: (1) Everyone gets the visa at the same time; and (2) it is cheaper than applying for a partner and/or child visa at a later time. The processing delay is a myth. 

If you meet the criteria to sponsor your partner and/or child (as per DIBP requirements), you can apply for their the visas right now. Note that partner visa may require additional documents to show that your relationship to your spouse is true (i.e.., DIBP may ask for more than just your marriage certificate, such as phone logs, photographs). The processing time is 6 to 12 months at least. 

The processing time for child visa is between 3 to 14 months. 

This is yet another reason why including your spouse in your 189 application would have been better.


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

dave85 said:


> All right, but did your wife and child complete medicals at that time? If you were married at the point of application, your wife and child must be included as either in "non-migrating" or "migrating". And medicals must also be cleared even as non-migrating dependent. You mentioned that you "haven't add anyone in the non-migrating dependent or migrating dependent".
> 
> Anyway, your friend is mistaken. If you had asked the forum members, we would say that including spouse and children as migrating is the way to go. There's 2 simple reasons: (1) Everyone gets the visa at the same time; and (2) it is cheaper than applying for a partner and/or child visa at a later time. The processing delay is a myth.
> 
> ...


Agreed Dave.
I was short of funds at that point of time and didn't include my wife and child at that point of time. 
My objective was to first get a job in Australia and if everything works out as planned, then move my wife and kid. Else, the plan was to come back to home country. 
I am ok to bear the additional cost later and also with the timeline of the visa. But, I have mentioned that I am married and also uploaded my marriage certificate as supporting document during my application. Is it something that DIBP missed during verification? If no, I should have received a query from CO about it.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar (Dec 14, 2015)

I made a mistake by putting my parents as non-migrating dependents. They are not exactly dependent on me, and may not migrate.
I have already submitted the application. Any chance of changing this now? Can I tell the CO, when he will eventually email me saying that the PCC / Medicals are not done for them?


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

bharat.rameshwar said:


> I made a mistake by putting my parents as non-migrating dependents. They are not exactly dependent on me, and may not migrate.
> I have already submitted the application. Any chance of changing this now? Can I tell the CO, when he will eventually email me saying that the PCC / Medicals are not done for them?


 only one resort is filling the incorrect answers form I dont know the exact form number 1022 or 1023 upload that form and get them removed from you r application


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

ashok magadum said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm married and applying for 189.
> Im planning to move alone to Oz till I get a job and later migrate my wife here.
> ...


Dont do it anyways you have to do her medicals pcc and passport the only extra doc you have to attach is english certificate , so please add her in the application as migrating dependent


----------

